# Best store bought material for boat blind?



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

We came up with a nice home made frame this year, but we used the 'fast grass ' sheets for camo with a tarp under the grass. Pour results  

I've been looking at the Shaggy Pro hunter http://www.mudbuddy.com/Shaggy Boat Blind.htm 

Any other durable material manufactures out there? We always add some local camo to brush it up as needed.


Should have spell checked the title


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Military camo netting


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

If it was me I would use some sort of 1000 denier cordura for a wind & rain block & overlay it with military type camo with the netting or make up netting with raffia grass on it for an overlay. The trouble with grass or ghillie type blinds is when it rains or snows & then freezes you have a mess, also travel is an issue with these type blinds.


----------



## Luc2121 (Dec 29, 2013)

Another vote for cordura, great stuff


----------



## Duckme (May 31, 2012)

Where do you get your 1000 denier Cordura


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

Snyder Creek in NY is where I bought mine, there is also a place in Indiana that custom builds blinds for boats that sells it also. The internet would be another place to look, if you go with an overlay of fast grass or any other grass like material, I would make it removable.


----------



## mtncntrykid (May 31, 2011)

Had the Shaggy pro hunter on my old boat - way overpriced and not real durable. Last year on the new boat I went with the Avery quikset blind and like it much better.


----------

